# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  New Article: Arboreal Wood-Eating Tadpole

## findiviglio

Hi All,

  Please check out:

Frog First: Terrestrial Tadpole Lives in Trees and Feeds Upon Wood!


  Comments and questions appreciated, 

  Thanks, Frank

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Frank.  Next time it would be great if you could post a 1-2 line summary of what the article is about please.

This is one of the most interesting pieces of news about amphibians that I've seen in a long time - a terrestrial tadpole, *and* it feeds on wood!!!

----------


## findiviglio

Hi John,

Yes, so many new discoveries lately, but this one really does break all the rules..best,  Frank

----------


## IrishRonin

Frogs never stop amazing me, thanks for the info

----------


## findiviglio

Thanks for the kind words...I'm planning an overview of new discoveries soon; here's one on a unique bird-eating frog found in Thailand in 2009:

A Bird-Eating Frog is Discovered in Thailand - Research Update | That Reptile Blog

Best,  Frank

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Both articles are really surprising. Thanks for share this information.

----------


## findiviglio

> Both articles are really surprising. Thanks for share this information.


My pleasure, thanks for the kind words, best,  Frank

----------

